# Changing user name



## Raewyn

Hiya

Is there a way I can change my user name???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Send me a PM with what you want it changed to, and I'll take care of it ASAP for you.


----------



## Raewyn

Thanks for changing it for me!!!


----------



## Raewyn

Raisin was starting to sound to old and wrinkley!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Raisin was starting to sound to old and wrinkley!!!!!!



LMAO! ROFL!

Raewyn is such a beautiful name... I like the change


----------



## Rich Parsons

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Raisin was starting to sound to old and wrinkley!!!!!!




Yes Raewyn sounds fae-ish, so sprites and elves come to mind


----------



## Raewyn

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes Raewyn sounds fae-ish, so sprites and elves come to mind


 by crikey, ive never been likened to sprites and elves before


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes Raewyn sounds fae-ish, so sprites and elves come to mind


 You sweet-talker, you ...


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You sweet-talker, you ...




It is easy to do when on opposite sides of the world and opposite hemisphere's.


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> It is easy to do when on opposite sides of the world and opposite hemisphere's.


 Is THAT what it takes?  I wonder if that'll work with the old ball & chain ... *looks up airfare prices to NZ*


----------



## Raewyn

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is THAT what it takes?  I wonder if that'll work with the old ball & chain ... *looks up airfare prices to NZ*


 you are just too funny!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is THAT what it takes?  I wonder if that'll work with the old ball & chain ... *looks up airfare prices to NZ*




Just remember you can follow the summer back and forth, and never see winter again.   You just have to have the Better Half or Ball and Chain to travel on a plane in the opposite directions.


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Just remember you can follow the summer back and forth, and never see winter again.   You just have to have the Better Half or Ball and Chain to travel on a plane in the opposite directions.


 Can do!


----------



## Raewyn

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Can do!


 I think you may need to rob a bank!!!


----------



## arnisador

Speaking of names...whatever became of *Kaith Rustaz*?


----------



## shesulsa

Raewyn said:
			
		

> I think you may need to rob a bank!!!


 I think that's outside of my moral standards at the mo'.


----------



## Andrew Green

arnisador said:
			
		

> Speaking of names...whatever became of *Kaith Rustaz*?


 Well... it was Aliens.  Yes, Aliens.

 They abducted him, chopped him up, gave him anal probs and put him back together.... almost.  Aparently advanced technology can't repair names.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Raisin was starting to sound to old and wrinkley!!!!!!


:rofl: I agree with Nalia. Raewyn is pretty...I like the change too. The important thing is that you're happy with it! 


			
				Arnisador said:
			
		

> Speaking of names...whatever became of Kaith Rustaz?


As for Kaith, I have a feeling he's around here somewhere...


----------



## shesulsa

Raewyn, I love your name ... 'course, I like raisins ... but you rock no matter what your name is!



			
				Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> As for Kaith, I have a feeling he's around here somewhere...


 Yeah, ya never know when he might pop up. %-}


----------



## Andrew Green

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> :rofl: I agree with Nalia. Raewyn is pretty...I like the change too. The important thing is that you're happy with it!  As for Kaith, I have a feeling he's around here somewhere...


 Nope, Kaith is no more.  http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25394


----------



## arnisador

Alas, poor Kaith...I knew him, Horatio.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:
			
		

> Alas, poor Kaith...I knew him, Horatio.



One of my favorites.


----------



## michaeledward

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Raisin was starting to sound to old and wrinkley!!!!!!


Gee, I thought Raisin was sweet and tasty.


----------



## Lisa

Raewyn,

You have inspired me.

Hi, my name is Lisa, formerly Nalia.  

Nalia was just a handle for anonimity and since almost everyone knows my real name anyways, it was becoming somewhat silly.


----------



## Sarah

Lisa said:
			
		

> Raewyn,
> 
> You have inspired me.
> 
> Hi, my name is Lisa, formerly Nalia.
> 
> Nalia was just a handle for anonimity and since almost everyone knows my real name anyways, it was becoming somewhat silly.


Hehe, Join the rest of us with REAL names


----------



## arnisador

I'm so confused! I need a scorecard.

By the way, Arnisador is my real name...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I want to change my name.

I want to be Lord Sir Arthur McGilicuty-Smith Takahashi-Jones III.


----------



## Lisa

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm so confused! I need a scorecard.
> 
> By the way, Arnisador is my real name...




Okay,  write this down...

Raisin is now Raewyn.  Raisin, she felt was old and wrinkly.  MikeEdwards though it was sweet and tasty (but I don't wanna go there :erg: )

Nalia was kinda silly cause almost everyone knew my real name anyways so it is now Lisa.

Sarah has always been Sarah and shall remain as such until further notice.

Bob Hubbard was Kaith Rustaz but decided to retire that name even though "Kaith" now shows up underneath his Bob Hubbard name but now wants to be referred to  as some guy named Lord Sir Arthur with a couple of hyphenated last names and a number.   :idunno:   I certainly hope that doesn't happen cause trying to remember that name and typing it in the PM box would be too long and too confusing. (Hey bob, there is a way to lessen your work load, people will just give up  )

Hope that helps. Mr. Arni "that is my real name" Sador.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You forgot Bill who was abducted by aliens, and Bob the dummy. OOOH! And Jody, lets not forget Jody. 

(Anyone get the ref?) LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hope that helps.


I believe that I am going to stop reading this thread. It hurts my brain.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Bob the dummy


Give yourself a break, friend!

People have been changing names on here for a long time...but now it's a fad all of a sudden!

I'll have to get in on the action...is *Renegade* available, or 'retired'?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> You forgot Bill who was abducted by aliens, and Bob the dummy. OOOH! And Jody, lets not forget Jody.
> 
> (Anyone get the ref?) LOL




Buffy?

BTW: Can I change my name? I was thinking about something people could remember.


----------



## arnisador

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> BTW: Can I change my name? I was thinking about something people could remember.


  Welcome aboard, *Big Guy With Stick*!


----------



## Flatlander

Hey Arni, how about "Funkmaster".  You can have that one.  Or "Winchester Maximus."  I wanted to name my first born son Winchester Maximus.  My wife didn't like it.  I thought is was extremely excellent.  Oh well, it was a girl anyway.


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hey Arni, how about "Funkmaster". You can have that one. Or "Winchester Maximus." I wanted to name my first born son Winchester Maximus. My wife didn't like it. I thought is was extremely excellent. Oh well, it was a girl anyway.


 What IS it with the "maximus" thing? My ball & chain - er - husband - wanted to name our son "Icabod Maximus" and thus call him Icky for short and his rap name would be IckyMax.

   I threatened to get preggers again to produce a girl whom I would then name Penelope Gabriella Supremista!

  Lo, the wee Jared was born.

 Oh - and ... I AIN'T GIVIN' UP SHESULSA BECAUSE IT ******* ROCKS AND IS SUITABLE FOR THE REPUTATION QUEEN!! YEAH!!! HEH HEH HEH!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Thanks to Bob I got my name changed to what it should've been when I first signed on (eons ago)... by putting the hyphen in ya'll can stop calling me MAC... , it has been M(artial)A(rts)Caver for a while... just finally got around to doing it right... heh 


Thanks again Bob




and best fishes on that powerball thingy... :wink2:


----------



## Gin-Gin

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Thanks to Bob I got my name changed to what it should've been when I first signed on (eons ago)... by putting the hyphen in ya'll can stop calling me MAC... , it has been M(artial)A(rts)Caver for a while... just finally got around to doing it right... heh


Good for you--glad you're happy with it. 


			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh - and ... I AIN'T GIVIN' UP SHESULSA BECAUSE IT ******* ROCKS AND IS SUITABLE FOR THE REPUTATION QUEEN!! YEAH!!! HEH HEH HEH!!!!


Good for you shesulsa!  I'm not changing my name either, but am glad the option is there for those who want to do so. 


			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hey Arni, how about "Funkmaster?" You can have that one. Or "Winchester Maximus?"


:rofl:


----------



## arnisador

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hey Arni, how about "Funkmaster". You can have that one. Or "Winchester Maximus." I wanted to name my first born son Winchester Maximus. My wife didn't like it. I thought is was extremely excellent. Oh well, it was a girl anyway.


You could've used _Winchestria Maximus_ instead then?


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What IS it with the "maximus" thing?


It's a guy thing. You wouldn't understand.



> My ball & chain - er - husband - wanted to name our son "Icabod Maximus" and thus call him Icky for short and his rap name would be IckyMax.


We named our son DJ before we really appreciated that it would become popular for rappers to call themselves "DJ Jazzy Jeff" etc. Since our surname is a common English language word, we now wonder if we should've chosen something different!


----------



## arnisador

I think it's more clear now *MA-Caver*!

Hmmm, _Funkmaster_ doesn't do it for me. Maybe *Clint Eastwood* would work?


----------



## Lisa

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, _Funkmaster_ doesn't do it for me. Maybe *Clint Eastwood* would work?



hhhmmm Funkmaster Jeff does have a mighty good ring to it!



			
				Shesulsa said:
			
		

> What IS it with the "maximus" thing?





			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> It's a guy thing. You wouldn't understand.



*EDIT*  will not go into THAT here, wrong thread, wrong forum


----------



## someguy

MA-Caver shall hence forth be callled Ma-c instead of Mac.
Now can I get my name changed into Someguy-the-magnificent-whom-we-all love and-adore.  It isn't an egotistical title if you know that I am perfect.


----------

